# AMD64 ou P4 HT ?

## Kobal

Qual e melhor pra ser usar com Gentoo, e qual tem mais desempenho ?

----------

## r3pek

decididamente AMD64  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Os AMD sempre foram conhecidos pela superior performance em tarefas de compilação em relação aos Intel. Por outro lado o desempenho multimédia é inferior aos Intel. Se é para Gentoo e desenvolvimento de software, então AMD. Se é para Gentoo mas para usar como workstation multimedia, então Intel.

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu ficaria com o AMD64  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Os AMD sempre foram conhecidos pela superior performance em tarefas de compilação em relação aos Intel.

 

E aqui vem flame  :Smile:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Uns cpu's tão simples claro que pouco trabalho tem o compilador :  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Agora falando de forma séria, eu sou adepto dos Intel, os AMD64 parecem uma grande cpu, mas eu ainda não tou convencido..... O pessoal que tem usado no Gentoo tem gostado.

----------

## NatuNobilis

Ainda não estou convencido de que 64bits realmente têm vantagem no uso diário.

Por outro lado, o desempenho em compilação nos AMD realmente é excelente!

Mas um P4-HT pode emular um sistema bi-processado, o que também é capaz de aumentar significativamente o desempenho, mesmo na compilação.

É, não consegui responder, eu acho. Minha resposta então é: eu também ficaria em dúvida!  :Confused: 

Minha sugestão, portanto, seria escolher baseado em outros fatores, como preço final e/ou acessórios da placa-mãe.

----------

## To

Eu, sem dúvida, ficaria com o AMD64.

Tó

----------

## Delkaton

Eu também ficaria com o Atlhon 64. Embora hoje processadores Athlon e Pentium tenham desempenhos parecidos, quando os primeiros programas com suporte a 64 bits sairem, os processadores da AMD vão passar os da Intel.

Se você tiver em dúvida, lembre-se que recentemente a Intel cancelou toda a linha P4, dizendo que não tinha mais condição que correr atrás de clocks cada vez maiores com pipe lines cada vez menores. Isso mostra que desde o começo a AMD estava certa, quando procurou tornar mais efetivo o uso do clock e usar frequências mais baixas (os Newcastle mais novos vão até 2.4ghz enquanto os últimos Prescott chegam a 3.6ghz).

----------

## Animal-X®

AMD64 na cabeça !!!!

Intel nunca mais....

----------

## fernandotcl

A Intel me parece assustadoramente com uma certa compania de Redmond. Os preços altos e os produtos nem sempre preenchem as expectativas. A AMD vem se superando espero que continue assim.

Agora, tecnicamente, eu iria com o Athlon 64. É um novo padrão, uma nova arquitetura, e eu acredito que vamos ter muito desenvolvimento nessa área. No futuro, vamos olhar pra trás e não iremos acreditar como vivemos esse tempo todo trancados em 32 bits, como pensamos sobre os 16 bits hoje.

----------

## meetra

Agora que a AMD conseguio passar à frente da Intel em termos de colocação de processadores mais recentes no mercado e com, talvez, qualidade superiora é que vamos ver se a Intel é uma empresa decente ou não.

Até com a rivalidade das duas empresas, quem ganha com isso é o consumidor e o avanço tecnológico é mais rapido.

----------

## jbrazio

Ou não.. sempre pode acontecer algo semelhante ao que se anda a passar com os preços da gasolina em .pt.. :-/

Hoje em dia o consumidor nunca ganha.

----------

## xef

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Ou não.. sempre pode acontecer algo semelhante ao que se anda a passar com os preços da gasolina em .pt.. :-/
> 
> Hoje em dia o consumidor nunca ganha.

 

Isso não acontece pela rivalidade entre as empresas, mas porque elas se uniram para subir os preços...

Mas é melhor nem discutir isto, senão ficamos muito offtopic.

Agora on-topic:

Eu iria para amd64, nem que fosse pra ser 1337 e ter um processador 64 bit   :Laughing: 

(e porque o gentoo utiliza todas as potencialidades desses 64 bit)

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *xef wrote:*   

> Agora on-topic:
> 
> Eu iria para amd64, nem que fosse pra ser 1337 e ter um processador 64 bit  
> 
> (e porque o gentoo utiliza todas as potencialidades desses 64 bit)

 

Mas será que as potencialidades dos 64bits são realmente mais interessantes do que as potencialidades de um segundo processador 32bits emulado? Essa que é a pergunta que eu ainda não consegui responder. Obviamente, tendo em mente um ambiente Gentoo com seu uso diário "padrão".

Abraços,

NatuNobilis

----------

## fernandotcl

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

>  *xef wrote:*   Agora on-topic:
> 
> Eu iria para amd64, nem que fosse pra ser 1337 e ter um processador 64 bit  
> 
> (e porque o gentoo utiliza todas as potencialidades desses 64 bit) 
> ...

 

Eu acredito que um sistema com HT possa até superar em performance numa compilação, mas continuar em 32 bits é como só ter GTK1 instalado, na minha opinião. O meu próximo computador vai ser no mínimo de 64 bits (eu digo no mínimo porque até eu conseguir dinheiro devem ter lançado o 128 bits já). Se eu ganhar na loto, amanhã apareço com o meu dual PowerMac G5 2GHz.  :Very Happy: 

Como diria porodzila, "buy a mac".  :Wink: 

----------

## Kobal

So uma pergunta. 

Um programa pra ser 64 bits, ele tem que ser escrito pra ser 64 bits ?

Ou so de compilar os programas atuais eles ficam com binario 64 bits ? 

Pra ser claro, que torna o programa 64 bits, o compilador, ou o codigo em 64 bits ?

fernandotcl eu ouvi dizer que o Linux so roda bem em x86, nao sei se e verdade. 

Eu gostaria de ter um powerbook.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> So uma pergunta.

 

Lol, eu li três.  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Um programa pra ser 64 bits, ele tem que ser escrito pra ser 64 bits ?
> 
> Ou so de compilar os programas atuais eles ficam com binario 64 bits ?

 

Eu não li nenhuma referência, então isso é um pouco de suposição.

A diferença elementar entre os processadores 32 bits e 16 bits são os registradores. Enquanto os de 16 bits sao ax, bx, cx e assim por diante, os de 32 bits são eax, ebx, ecx... Os registradores de 32 bits podem ser dividos entre a parte alta e a parte baixa, o que garante a compatiblidade com os registradores 16 bits.

Com os AMD64 deve ser algo parecido. Programas rodam mesmo compilados para 32 bits (mesmo porque senão Windows não rodaria), mas sem desfrutar das qualidades de 64 bits. Já a arquitetura IA64 da Intel não parece ser compatível com 32 bits.

 *Quote:*   

> Pra ser claro, que torna o programa 64 bits, o compilador, ou o codigo em 64 bits ?

 

O código compilado para AMD64 utiliza certamente instruções exclusivas para a arquitetura. Mas para tirar proveito total das funcionalidades dos 64 bits os programas têm que ser reescritos.

Esses 64 bits influenciam principalmente no fato de que cada registrador pode executar operações com 2^64 valores em uma só instrução, enquanto os 32 bits podem só com 2^32 valores, limitando-se às barreiras dos 4GB. Tanto é que afaik, x86 tem o limite de 4GB de RAM.

 *Quote:*   

> fernandotcl eu ouvi dizer que o Linux so roda bem em x86, nao sei se e verdade.

 

O porte da versão para PPC é recente. Na verdade, x86 roda melhor, mesmo porque há um número muito maior de desenvolvedores.

Se você ler os artigos sobre a arquitetura PPC no site da Apple você vai se impressionar, mas parece ser tudo hype. Eu escolheria a arquitetura PPC pra mim hoje, mas acredito que se continuar tão reservada à Apple, vai ser extinta. Por isso, à longo prazo, escolheria um sistema bom AMD64 ou o melhor "x86-like" do momento. Também pelo preço, que é um absurdo.

 *Quote:*   

> Eu gostaria de ter um powerbook.

 

Quem não gostaria, não é?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Proton

É verdade que a arquitectura AMD64 é uma extensão da x86, e funciona perfeitamente em modo de 32 bits, mas como já foi dito isso não tira todo o proveito da CPU.

No entanto não é necessariamente verdade que os programas tenham de ser reescritos para tirar vantagem das novas capacidades dos AMD64; basta que os compiladores o sejam e os programas sejam recompilados. A não ser, claro, em programas que usem bastante assembly e que, por isso, tenham instruções específicas que têm de ser traduzidas "à mão". O GCC 3.4 fez grandes progressos em termos de aproveitamento da arquitectura AMD64, pelo que oiço dizer... Por isso em termos de Gentoo podem ter a certeza que desde que compilem com as flags certas estão a tirar todo o proveito do vosso AMD64  :Smile: 

De qualquer forma, e voltanto ao tópico principal, o meu voto vai para o AMD64. O último core P4 é mais lento(!) e gasta mais energia que o anterior e o hyper-threading não me convence. Prefiro uma CPU com um conjunto de instruções com perspectivas de futuro e para o qual começam finalmente a aparecer drivers e software proprietário optimizado.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Proton wrote:*   

> No entanto não é necessariamente verdade que os programas tenham de ser reescritos para tirar vantagem das novas capacidades dos AMD64;

 

A maioria não, mas em especial kernels, drivers e outros programas de baixo nível, que executam funções diferentes dependendo da arquitetura. Isso mesmo pra linguagens de alto nível, como C.

----------

